

Why Europe’s largest ad targeting platform uses Hadoop - brown9-2
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2010/03/why-europes-largest-ad-targeting-platform-uses-hadoop/

======
mark_l_watson
Good application of Hadoop (processing 100 GB of log data a day, separate web
interface for looking at results). As a research project, I have been using
Hadoop for NLP. I'm also following with some interest projects to use Hadoop
for very large RDF data sets. Anyway, the article is a great use case for
Hadoop.

